# Biking Acadia Park



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 5, 2013)

I saw this posted on the Bicycle Coalition of Maine's Facebook and thought I'd pass it along.  If you've never been to Acadia and you love to bike, this might be the combination you need to come up!

"The National Park Service has waived entry fees for "Bike In Acadia Month", April 15th-May 17th at Acadia National Park. In an unprecedented move, the National Park Service has waived fees to Acadia's Park Loop Road, so Bicycles can ride with NO MOTOR VEHICLES."
:flag:


----------

